
Open Source Challenger to Dropbox and Box.net: ownCloud - mmahemoff
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/12/open-source-challenger-to-drop.php
======
Mithrandir
Here's the demo: <http://demo.owncloud.org/index.php>

Very interesting. Their community page says encryption is in the works, so
this might just end up being a great product.

Yet again, it might fail miserably. We'll just have to wait and see.

